# looking for a good reptile shop in lower mainland



## brett192 (Sep 18, 2011)

I am driving over to Port Coquitlam tomorrow from Van. Island, wondering what shops I can stop at along the way with the best selection of reptiles and supplies.
Thanks


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Try pet boutique in north van. Marine drive I believe..then you can hit 2nd narrows bridge

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.235376,-123.185164


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Also Rogers aquatics at Scott road and 82nd in surrey has a great selection of reptiles and reptile supplies.
you can find them in the sponsor section on this forum...


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Petland in Coquitlam has a crazy selection of reptile supplies. More than your run of the mill Exo-Terra stuff!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I think King Ed's in Burnaby (Kingsway & Edmonds) usually has a wide selection of reptiles.


----------



## christhefish (Nov 8, 2010)

king eds and pet land have good selection of reptiles
i haven't bought any animals from them so i cant say for quality


----------



## brett192 (Sep 18, 2011)

thanks for the replies


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Aquariums West also has an excellent selection and have very knowledgeable staff.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Pet Boutique and Aquariums West usually have a very good selection. 
PJs pets in richmond also carries a lot of reptiles though I haven't been there myself they do attend our Spring and Fall Reptile expos and bring a lot of good supplies and interesting stuff.

Have you been here: BC Reptile Club • Index page

BC's own reptile forum, lots of local breeders. Are you looking for something in particular?


----------

